
Show HN: Create beautiful polls which resist fraud - Meldryn
https://real.vote
======
DLA
Resists fraud by collecting credit card numbers and charging for votes.
Unsubscribe.

~~~
zzo38computer
I do not have a credit card, and do not want "beautiful" polls. But, I think,
as they mentioned if you are not subscribed then you cannot "unsubscribe" (I
see nothing about subscribing anywhere on that web page, although I do not
know how Stripe is working; I found something about subscriptions there but I
don't know how that works or even if that is being used here; presumably it
isn't). However, I started making up my own poll software (based on plain
text, not HTML), so you might look once I do, in case you don't like this one.

